# Nostalgic Halloween memories as a child



## Guy Kitchell (Jun 19, 2013)

Building halloween props has been a passion of mine for quite a long time. Even as a kid, I used to make "mystery boxes" out of cardboard, and made the neighborhood kids touch the eyeballs (peeled grapes), brains (cold spaghetti noodles), teeth (hard corn kernels), etc.

Living in the midwest, I love the fresh and crisp autumn air, the smell of campfires and the sight of pumpkins on the porch as Halloween approaches. I still get giddy with anticipation for that night to come.

And costumes! Remember how exciting it was to choose a costume? My Mom used to make me some of the most incredible (and terrible) costumes ever. Once, I was a jack-in-the-box. I guess we had an extra stove box and some crepe paper. I didn't win any contests, but I sure had fun popping out and scaring the people who answered their doors...

Please share any memories you have as a child regarding Halloween!


----------

